# How much value do you place on Tesla constantly updating / adding features???



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So as we continue to get relatively meaningless updates, and haven't had significant added features in 6 months or so, I got to thinking the other day: how much do these regular OTA feature upgrades really matter to you? Do you see them as essential or just cool? Do you think they add value, or not? This is by far the longest period without any significant features that I've gone through as an owner since getting a Model 3 in December 2018....now I know what it feels like to be an early Model S buyer! I realized at first that Tesla has pretty much spoiled us, but is that all of it?

I also realized that the added features have been keeping me interested in the car. I'm the kind of person who loves software updates on their phone, and when I was an Android owner I rooted my phone and would often download custom ROM's (is that even a thing any more, lol?). The constant added features that kept coming to my Model 3 were really driving a lot of enjoyment and satisfaction with the car. Now that they've stopped, I'm getting more irked by the things I don't like about the car. I'm seeing it less as a piece of tech and more of just a car. And when viewed that way, I realize that my perspective has shifted somewhat. 

So....how's everyone else feeling about it?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I believe it is vital. No one has ever enhanced a vehicle on the road like Tesla has done. So many items to list, sentry, one pedal driving, backup camera view, many many GUI enhancements (a couple were steps backwards), but this is huge to Tesla. 

To not give these "upgrades" to existing cars when it is so easy would be a crime. If they only added them to each newer year model as they were developed is typically how other manufactures do it. I think others have taken note of Tesla and will do better updating these existing cars, but I bet none will still do that to the extent Tesla has done. So maybe not as valuable to someone else, but this is one of the reasons I've loved Tesla, they make it better even after I buy.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I do love getting new features and software improvements (especially bug fixes)—but I also hate drastic changes and new bugs being introduced.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I do love getting new features and software improvements (especially bug fixes)-but I also hate drastic changes and new bugs being introduced.


Good perspective, thanks for adding that about the new bugs!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You tend to equate software updates to new features. That's not a direct correlation.
As has been mentioned, there are some updates that are bug updates.
There are some updates for Tesla data collection.
There are some updates for Tesla to run on the shadow computer.
There are some updates for cars other than yours.
There are some updates for different locations.

There's a lot of reasons for the updates, not all of them will result in apparent new features to the end users. 

And that's the same for your phone!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> You tend to equate software updates to new features. That's not a direct correlation.
> As has been mentioned, there are some updates that are bug updates.
> There are some updates for Tesla data collection.
> There are some updates for Tesla to run on the shadow computer.
> ...


And that's why I wrote the title as "*the features Tesla adds during software updates"* and not merely "software updates". I wasn't addressing updates in general.

To be more clear, I edited the two mentions of it in the body of my text to avoid any confusion.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

You reach a point where you become indifferent. I was so excited to get iOS updates in the early days and now another year, another update. I think the car will be similar to that extent over time.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

There's still some low-hanging fruit--stuff we know they could do that would be broadly popular. I'm not talking about things like fixing phantom braking, which may be hard and involve tough trade-offs. I'm thinking of things like waypoints, further improvements to profile management for different drivers, the ability to set a temperature range for climate control, better sentry alerts via the app, etc..


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I tend to keep cars (and phones and computers) for a very long time so I'm very hopeful that these updates will mean my car continues to be one of the most modern vehicles on the road even when it starts competing for longevity with the '94 Integra I traded in for it. The Integra was still great despite some rust and, aside from a third party radio with BT capability (and a mastless antenna upgrade), the OEM car still made me happy.

I'm glad I have an EV and I'm glad it's a great road tripping/car camping platform. If there were no new updates since camp mode, I'd probably be happy but the fact that it will continue to get updates makes me pretty confident it will still impress me well into the mid century (assuming I'm still around).

Absolutely agree with Kizzy, however, in that the two steps forward/one step back pattern is frustrating. It amazes me that a safety feature like voice commands for radio/stream channel selection would be enabled during one update then disappear in another only to have Tesla simply respond that it isn't "currently" supported.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I did not buy my Model 3 to save the environment or because I wanted electric. I researched all driver-assisted brands and thought Tesla was in the lead with the potential for full self driving. I have enjoyed each FSD update, but am now beyond frustrated with the lack of progress...


----------

